# Protektorenweste /Jacke in der man bergauf nicht am Hitzetod stirbt..



## Ralf_T (7. September 2018)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach etwas mehr und vielleicht auch variablerem Schutz auf meinen Enduro-Touren. Bisher fahre ich mit Protektorenrucksack und Knieschonern, je nach Gusto zusätzlich mit Ellenbogenschützern.
Außerdem habe ich noch ein Amplifi MKII Shirt, nur mit Rückenprotektor. Das trägt sich zwar sehr gut, aber Dank des fehlenden RVs kommt man da alleine nicht mehr raus. Hab ich daher meinem Sohnemann vererbt.
Nun gibt es zwei Punkte, die mir bei meiner derzeitigen Lösung nicht so ganz taugen:

1. Auf der Feierabendrunde würde ich gerne auf den Rucksack, nicht aber auf den Rückenschutz verzichten - meine Hometrails sind "waldig" und nahezu felsfrei, hier würde mir ein reiner Rückenschutz ausreichen. 

2. Im Urlaub bin ich oft in Südfrankreich unterwegs, und da ist es derart schroff felsig, dass ich gerne etwas mehr Schutz bergab hätte. (Dieses Jahr musste ich nach der 4. Ausfahrt das Biken im Urlaub mit geprellter Schulter beenden...) Da möchte ich unbedingt Schulterprotektoren und wäre sogar einer Brustplatte sowie etwas Schutz an den Hüften/ Rippen nicht abgeneigt.

Meine Anforderungen wären in etwa folgende:
-Tourentauglich (ich trete Alles hoch), also möglichst gut belüftet
-kein Bauchgurt
-Rückentaschen für die nötigsten Dinge auf der Feierabendrunde (idealerweise auch Trinkblasenfachfach)
-gute, weit nach unten reichende Rückenabdeckung (daran mangelt es ja meist bei Rucksäcken, und die können auch noch hochrutschen)
-Schulterprotektoren (idealerweise abnehmbar..)
-evtl auch Brustschutz (idealerweise abnehmbar..)

Folgende Modelle hab ich gefunden, manche davon auch mal anprobiert:

(Kurzarm-)Jacken mit Schulterprotektoren:

*-Scott Vanguard *
viele Taschen , trinkblasentauglich,  abnehmbare Schulterprotektoren, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau?
>>> wäre derzeit mein Favorit
*-Alpinestars Evolution Jacket*
mit Taschen und trinkblasentauglich, in Langarmversion Ärmel abnehmbar. Rücken sieht  allerdings eher kurz aus.
*-IXS Carve Jersey*
Hatte die Langarmvariante Trigger mal an, trägt kaum auf, leider keine Taschen Schutz der Brustpolster fragwürdig)
*-Leatt Body Tee 3DF Lite*
Hatte ich (in zu großer Größe) mal an, trägt sich trotz viel Schutz erstaunlich komfortabel, in meiner Größe aber evtl Rücken etwas kurz? Leider keine Taschen...
*-POC VPD Air+ Tee*
Trägt sich auch gut, aber Schulterpolster fest eingenäht und leider auch keine Taschen...


Westen Ohne Schulterprotektor: 

*-Alpinestars Paragon Vest*
sieht sehr luftig aus, mit Taschen und Trinkblasenfach, recht preiswert
*-Leatt Body Vest 3DF AirFit Lite *
Rücken länger als beim Tee? Leider auch taschenlos..
*-IXS Flow Vest*
immerhin zwei Einschubtaschen, aber kein Trinkblasenfach, dafür recht teuer

T-Shirts mit Schulterprotektoren:
*-Leatt Body Tee 3DF Lite
-IXS Hack Jersey
uvm...*

Was würdet Ihr mir raten? Lieber eine (Kurzarm)Jacke mit Schulterprotektoren, oder macht evtl. die Kombination von einer Weste und einem Schulterprotektoren T-Shirt Sinn, das T Shirt also bei Bedarf zusätzlich? Wäre halt wieder eine Klamottenschicht mehr, die im Sommer für Hitze sorgt...
Als Brustschutz könnte man ja ggf. noch so was wie den Camelback Sternum Protektor als Ergänzung verwenden...?

Oder soll ich mich von dem Gedanken einer flexiblen Lösung verabschieden und ein leichtes Feierabendwestchen *und *eine fettere Jacke anschaffen.

Und hat vielleicht jemand von Euch die Scott Vanguard, oder die Alpinestars Evolution,und kann was darüber berichten?

Wär froh über Eure Anregungen...

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## MS_DA (7. September 2018)

Zur Scott Vanguard Jacke gibt es hier ein paar Erfahrungsberichte:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vorgestellt-scott-vanguard-protektorjacke-fuer-den-trail.860795/

Bin bisher zufrieden mit der Jacke, hab mir aber noch eine Art Hüftgurt dran gebastelt, damit die Jacke nicht nach oben rutscht. 
Das mit der Trinkblase hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (10. September 2018)

Hi Max, 

Danke für Deinen Hinweis, hatte zwar die Kurzvorstellung der Vanguard gelesen, nicht aber die Diskussion dazu. Das hilft mir schonmal.

Schade, dass die Schulterprotektoren wohl so ihre Schwächen haben. 
Interresssant finde ich auch die Bluegrass armour B&S D3O, die da noch genannt wurde, die hatte ich bisher nicht am Schirm.

Ich werd jetzt mal nach diesen Modellen hier Ausschau halten (bzw. mal zur Anprobe bestellen..)

*Bluegrass armour B&S D3O
Scott Vanguard *
*Alpinestars Evolution Jacket (Kurzarm)
Alpinestars Paragon Vest
*
für weitere Empfehlungen wär ich natürlich dankbar ;-)

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## platt_ziege (13. September 2018)

mit welchen rucksäcken seid ihr denn gefahren, wenn ihr lieber auf eine weste/jacke umzusteigen gewillt seid?
ich hatte mir nämlich vor mir für die heimrunden einen schlanken/kleinen protektoren rucksack a la evoc 10l zu kaufen...


----------



## MS_DA (13. September 2018)

Einen  Rucksack brauch ich auf Touren bis 2h eigentlich nicht. Flasche, Salami und Pumpe sind am Fahrrad. Ich würde den Rucksack also leer rumfahren.
Bei Drops, Sprüngen und ruppige trails wackelt ein Rucksack am Rücken rum, mich nervt das öfter Mal. 
Außerdem ist die Schutzwirkung bei ner Jacke viel höher. Sie sitzt straff am Körper, verrutscht nicht und hat eine Protektor der den ganzen Rücken abdeckt. 
Ohne Rucksack fühle ich mich irgendwie auch freier, beweglicher usw ..


----------



## Ralf_T (13. September 2018)

Da kann ich mich Max voll anschließen! 
Nur hat mein Rad keine FlaHa Möglichkeit. Daher dachte ich an eine (kleine) Trinkblase in der Jacke/Weste.
Ich hatte nen Evoc FR Enduro in 12l. Schwitziger Bauchgurt und lächerlich kurzer Protektor. Nicht so mein Ding. ..


----------



## Schlaefisch (13. September 2018)

Ich fahre seit ein paar Monaten die IXS Carve Jersey, sowohl bei >30° bergauf als auch im Bikepark (da allerdings eher gemäßigt) und bin bisher echt zufrieden. Selbst wenn es heiß ist, finde ich es erträglich. Klar, man schwitzt wie blöd, aber das wäre ohne Jacket wohl nicht viel besser. 

Der Brustschutz ist m.E. völlig sinnlos. Die Schulterprotektoren haben (denke ich) schon ein paar Schürfwunden/Prellungen abgemildert, aber ob es im echten Erstfall wirklich hilft (auch am Rücken) weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## Ralf_T (14. September 2018)

So, die drei Kurzarmjacken von Scott, Bluegrass und Alpinestars in verschiedenen Größen und eine passende kleine Trinkblase sind bestellt. In Kürze kann ich also alle drei anprobieren und vergleichen. Ich hoffe dass mir eine davon zusagt, werde dann berichten ;-)


----------



## MS_DA (14. September 2018)

Welche Trinkblase hast du bestellt? Vllt probier ich das auch Mal noch aus


----------



## Ralf_T (14. September 2018)

Camelback Crux 1,5l.
https://international.camelbak.com/...ervoir?color=eba5e1389e7c43e2804e7505cf6941ec
Ich sag Dir dann ob sie passt, wenn ich sie da habe. Die Idee ist, das Ding nur etwa halb voll zu machen, damit sie nicht zu dick und schwer wird. Für die Feierabendunde reicht mir 0,75l locker aus...


----------



## andi. (17. September 2018)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach etwas ähnlichem. Berichte dann mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_T (17. September 2018)

Na dann will ich mal...

als erstes habe ich die drei Westen probiert, ich bin 172cm groß, ca. 70kg schwer und hab eher schmale Schultern und dünne Arme.
Bei der alpinestars und der Scott passt mir S. Beide sitzen dann schön stramm ohne dass etwas kneift.
Die Bluegrass war mir in S an den Schultern zu knapp. In M war es ok, fast schon wieder etwas zu locker.
Die Bluegrass fühlt sich deutlich wärmer an als die beiden anderen Westen, man spürt sofort dass die großflächige Brustpolsterung zumindest sehr gut gegen Kälte schützt. Auch die Alpinstars hat eine dünne Polsterung auf der Brust, ist aber in Summe luftiger.
Die Scott ist vorne und an den Seiten komplett aus dünnem Netzmaterial, weniger geht nicht, eindeutig eine andere Liga im Tragekomfort.
Die Schulterpads der Alpinestars und der Bluegrass sitzen etwas mehr oben auf der Schulter, werden bei beiden ordentlich gehalten.
Bei der Bluegrass können sie zum Waschen leider nicht entfernt werden.
Bei der Scott kann man sie in zwei Positionen anbringen, bei mir sitzen sie allerdings auch in der höheren Position schon eher seitlich, und decken die Schultereckgelenke nicht allzu gut ab. (bei breitschultrigen Kerlen wäre das sicher besser..) Obwohl sie abnehmbar sind werden sie durch die straffen Gummis und die eng anliegenden "Ärmelchen" erstaunlich gut fixiert.
Die Rückenprotektoren hab ich herausgenommen und verglichen:
Alle haben (wie auch die Schulterpads) Level 1



In der Alpinestars steckt ein aus drei dünneren Platten zusammengesetzter, allerdings sehr kurzer Protektor (400mm, ganz links). Dieser lässt vom unteren Rücken für meinen Geschmack zu viel frei.
Bluegrass und Scott verwenden Platten von D3O. Bei der Bluegrass in S ist dieser leider auch sehr kurz (405mm, 2. von links). Bei der Bluegrass in M geht die Länge in Ordnung (475mm, mitte).
Die Scott hat eindeutig die beste Abdeckung, der Protektor ist wirklich breit und ragt auch weit nach unten (500mm, 2. von rechts). Damit ist die Abdeckung vor allem im unteren Bereich wesentlich besser als bei meinem mit einer SaS-Tec Platte nachgerüstetem Deuter Rucksack (435mm, rechts).
Die Trinkblasen werden bei der Alpinestars und der Bluegrass einfach mit in das Fach des Rückenprotektors geschoben, oben gibt es bei beiden eine Klettschlaufe, um sie zu fixieren. Bei der Scott ist am Protektor selbst nochmal ein kleineres Fach aufgenäht, das verhindert dass die Blase verrutscht, die Klettschlaufe gibt es genauso. Testweise hab ich in der Scott mal die Trinkblase meines Rucksacks mit 1l Füllung reingepackt. Das trägt sich absolut mühelos. Die 1,5l Camelback Blase passt auch gut rein, mir ist allerdings der Schraubverschluss zu klobig, deshalb werde ich sie nicht behalten.
Die Alpinestars hat drei mit dünnem Polster hinterlegte Staufächer, das Mittlere mit Reißverschluss. Bei der Buegrass gibt es zwei setlich mit einem RV verschlossene Taschen. Die Scott hat sogar 5 Taschen, eine davon gepolstert und mit RV . Die Taschen ähneln sehr einem klassischen Radtrikot, und bieten echt viel Platz.

Ich werde die Scott in S behalten. Sie bietet den besten Rückenschutz, ist deutlich luftiger als die beiden anderen, und hat clevere Details zum Verstauen der Kleinigkeiten auf kurzen Touren. Auch das Trinkblasefach macht einen guten Eindruck. Die Schulterprotektoren sind nicht ganz perfekt, aber sie sitzen besser als erwartet. Die Tatsache, dass man sie abnehmen kann ist ein großes Plus für Tourenfahrer oder bei Ausflügen in weniger anspruchsvolles Terrain.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## platt_ziege (18. September 2018)

hmm, sind die 60€ aufpreis der scott ggü der alpinestars "_gerechtfertigt_"?


----------



## MS_DA (18. September 2018)

Wegen der Trinkblase: ich werde mir die hydrapak Velocity 1.5l kaufen. Ist weniger klobig 
https://hydrapak.com/velocity


----------



## Ralf_T (18. September 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> hmm, sind die 60€ aufpreis der scott ggü der alpinestars "_gerechtfertigt_"?


Ich habe bei Sport Okay bestellt, da war die Scott relativ günstig, und es gab noch 10% auf Alles:
Bluegrass B&S 135,-
Alpinestars Evo Jacket kurzarm 153,-
Scott Vanguard 143,-

Die war also sogar günstiger als die Alpinestars. Und ja, ich finde sie schon besser gemacht, aber 60,- mehr wäre tatsächlich zu viel.



Max_SDA schrieb:


> Wegen der Trinkblase: ich werde mir die hydrapak Velocity 1.5l kaufen. Ist weniger klobig
> https://hydrapak.com/velocity


Sieht gut aus! Von den Maßen her müsste das auch gut passen. Ich hatte an eine 1,5l Source (Deuter) gedacht, die ist sehr ähnlich...
Nach der Hydrapak schau ich jetzt halt auch mal.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## RobG301 (18. September 2018)

Ich schmeiß mal noch die Bliss Jacken in den Raum! Fahr die Vertical, der zwar der Brustschutz fehlt, aber für meine Anforderungen reicht es. Die Belüftung ist okay und auf jeden Fall nicht zu heiß, sitzen echt perfekt (eher körperbetont) und rutschen nicht! Allerdings haben die keine Taschen! Wobei ich die auch nicht vermisse weil ich mit einem EVOC Hip Pack fahre!

https://blisscamp.com/bike/tops/252/arg-comp-ld-top

https://blisscamp.com/bike/tops/255/arg-vertical-ld-top

Hatte die Jacke bei Canyon für 79,- im Sale geschossen.


----------



## Ralf_T (18. September 2018)

jepp, die Sachen von Bliss sind v.A. auch in Sachen Belüftung sehr gut gemacht.  Hatte mal ein eine ältere Jacke anprobiert, die saß sehr gut. Allerdings fand ich das Material zu kratzig um es direkt auf der Haut zu tragen (Aber das kann sich ja längst verbessert haben..?). Und ich wollte definitiv Taschen, um komplett auf Rucksack  (oder Hüfttasche) verzichten zu können.  Ob sich das in der Praxis dann bewährt muss sich erst noch herausstellen. Heute werd ich zum ersten mal mit der neuen Weste auf Tour gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (18. September 2018)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> jepp, die Sachen von Bliss sind v.A. auch in Sachen Belüftung sehr gut gemacht.  Hatte mal ein eine ältere Jacke anprobiert, die saß sehr gut. Allerdings fand ich das Material zu kratzig um es direkt auf der Haut zu tragen (Aber das kann sich ja längst verbessert haben..?). Und ich wollte definitiv Taschen, um komplett auf Rucksack  (oder Hüfttasche) verzichten zu können.  Ob sich das in der Praxis dann bewährt muss sich erst noch herausstellen. Heute werd ich zum ersten mal mit der neuen Weste auf Tour gehen...



Bin gespannt auf dein Urteil! Interessant aussehen und preislich ist sie auf jeden Fall noch interessanter!


----------



## Ralf_T (18. September 2018)

So Leute, heute habe ich die erste kurze Hausrunde auf meinen Hometrails mit  der neuen Scott Jacke gedreht.
Ich hatte sie mit den Schulterpads an. In den Taschen ein Multitool, Hausschlüssel und ne 0,5l Einweg PET Flasche Wasser. Das ganze passt samt Ellbogen Protektoren gerade noch so unter mein schmal geschnittenes 3/4 Arm Trikot. Nicht unsichtbar aber noch unauffällig. Die Schultern fühlen sich anfangs etwas ungewohnt an, aber sie bleiben da wo sie hingehören und nix kratzt, rutscht oder scheuert. Das Netzmaterial am Rumpf trägt sich gut, auch direkt auf der Haut. Trotz der Wärme (28°C) war es recht gut auszuhalten. Bauch und Seiten sind weit weniger warm verpackt als wenn man ein dünnes Funktionsunterhemd unterm Trikot tragen würde. Der Rückenprotektor ist groß, das merkt man schon, hier staut sich logischer Weise auch etwas Wärme und man schwitzt. Aber damit muss man ja auch mit Rucksack leben. Er liegt gut am Rücken an und macht alle Bewegungen unauffällig mit. Das Material ist, verglichen mit anderen Schaumprotektoren, allerdings eher fest. Dadurch neigt die Platte an den Enden ein wenig zum Abstehen. Bei steilen Abfahrten hatte ich daher manchmal im Nacken Kontakt mit der Oberkante. Nicht schlimm, aber erwähnenswert. Ein weicherer Rückenprotektor a la SaS Tec mit gut abgeflachten Rändern wäre hier vielleicht noch komfortabler.
An die Rückentasche mit der "Trinkflasche" kam ich beim Fahren gut ran, und das Gewicht der Flasche spürt man fast gar nicht.

Insgesamt erfüllt die Jacke meine Anforderungen sehr gut. Ich fühle mich wesentlich freier und beweglicher ohne den Rucksack, und hab trotzdem Platz für das Nötigste auf kleinen Touren. Und das bei gleichzeitig verbessertem Rückenschutz. Die Netzvorderseite und der achselfreie Schnitt machen einen Super Job bei warmen Temperaturen. Man kann das Teil wirklich auch im Sommer und bergauf tragen, das war mir sehr wichtig.

Als nächstes werd ich mal ohne die Schulterprotektoren losziehen, das scheint mir auf unseren waldigen und felsfreien Hometrails vertetbar.
Ein erster Bikepark- Einsatz ist auch bereits geplant, dort dann auf alle Fälle mit Schulterpads.
Und natürlich muss ich die Sache noch mit Trinkblase im Vergleich zur heutigen Ghetto Lösung testen.

Wer eine Weste / Jacke mit sehr gutem Rückenschutz, viel  "Stauraum" und optionalem Schulterschutz sucht, in der man auch im Sommer lebend am Gipfel ankommt, der sollte sich die Scott Vanguard einmal näher ansehen. Ich kann sie jedenfalls empfehlen ;-)

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## platt_ziege (19. September 2018)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Sport Okay bestellt, da war die Scott relativ günstig, und es gab noch 10% auf Alles:
> Bluegrass B&S 135,-
> Alpinestars Evo Jacket kurzarm 153,-
> Scott Vanguard 143,-
> ...


ich depp, war bei der paragon weste und nicht der evo jacke.
da ist der preisliche unterschied ja vernachlässigbar.
und die paragon weste hat ja leider keine extra taschen :-(
ich denke ich werde mich dann wg des längeren protektors mal auf die lauer nach einem angebot für die scott legen.

vielen dank nochmals für dein ganzes feedback!!!

welche grösse darf die trinkblase denn haben?


----------



## Ralf_T (19. September 2018)

Hi,
die Paragon hat schon Taschen, zwei kleine an der Seite, guckst Du hier:




Sie ist als minimalistische Lösung sicher nicht verkehrt. Wer keine Schulterprotektoren will und den kurzen Rückenprotektor in Kauf nimmt bekommt da sicher ein sehr angenehm zu tragendes Teil, und sie ist wirklich günstig!
Bei der Evolution war übrigens unten in der Mitte eine RV Tasche drinnen. Dort hätte man zur Verlängerung der Rückenabdeckung ein Stückchen SaS Tec  hinein stecken können. Ob das bei der Paragon auch ginge weiß ich nicht, zumindest scheint da aber auch ein kleines Polster zu sein..

Die Tasche für die Trinklblase bei der Scottmisst 15x30cm. Da passen "handelsübliche" 1,5l Trinkblasen genau rein.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## seven21 (1. Oktober 2018)

Hi zusammen,
bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer Protektorenjacke oder -Weste. Wichtig wäre mir eine kleine Tasche und eine Protektorenplatte, die ich im Idealfall in meinen Evoc Stage packen kann. Eigentlich war ich bei der Scott Vanguard, aber nach dem ich hier ein paar mal gelesen habe, das die Schulterprotektoren wenig bis gar keine Schutzwirkung haben, ist auch die IXS Flow Vest eine Überlegung wert. 

Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob die Schulterprotektoren was taugen und damit den Aufpreis wert sind?

Wie groß ist denn die Platte der Scott? Passt die in eine Rucksack?

Und hat jemand schon beide Jacken/ Westen zum Vergleich gehabt und kann mir sagen welche luftiger ist?

Vg
Sven


----------



## RobG301 (2. Oktober 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer Protektorenjacke oder -Weste. Wichtig wäre mir eine kleine Tasche und eine Protektorenplatte, die ich im Idealfall in meinen Evoc Stage packen kann. Eigentlich war ich bei der Scott Vanguard, aber nach dem ich hier ein paar mal gelesen habe, das die Schulterprotektoren wenig bis gar keine Schutzwirkung haben, ist auch die IXS Flow Vest eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob die Schulterprotektoren was taugen und damit den Aufpreis wert sind?
> ...



Wirklich guten Schutz bietet die 661 Evo Compression Jacket! Kommt auf den Rucksack an! In einen 15l Ergon BA3 wird sie kaum passen, in einen 26l Vaude Moab Pro sicher!


----------



## seven21 (2. Oktober 2018)

RobG301 schrieb:


> Wirklich guten Schutz bietet die 661 Evo Compression Jacket! Kommt auf den Rucksack an! In einen 15l Ergon BA3 wird sie kaum passen, in einen 26l Vaude Moab Pro sicher!



Danke, aber die 661 wäre mir zu viel des Guten, die hat ja sogar komplette Ellenbogenprotektoren. Ich fahre selten im Park und wenn, dann lasse ich Sprünge zu 90% aus. Alles über 1,5m ist mir zu heftig. Was ich halt gerne mache ist verblocktes und steiles Gelände mit Steinfeldern oder Wurzeln. Möchte deswegen eine Jacke oder Weste, die ich auch auf Touren anziehen kann oder auf der kurzen Feierabendrunde. Taschen, um auf den Rucksack verzichten zu können. Da reichen auch kleine, da ich Sahmurai und Pumpe, sowie Flasche, am Bike habe. Wenn die Ellenbogenprotektoren kaum Schutzwirkung haben, wäre ja eine Weste fast am besten. Aber wenn es doch ein wenig hilft und die Scott schön luftig ist, dann würde ich sie natürlich nehmen.

Wenn die Platten zu groß für einen Rucksack sind ist es auch nicht so schlimm, dann besorge ich mir eine günstige im Motorradladen und schneide sie zu.


----------



## RobG301 (2. Oktober 2018)

seven21 schrieb:


> Danke, aber die 661 wäre mir zu viel des Guten, die hat ja sogar komplette Ellenbogenprotektoren. Ich fahre selten im Park und wenn, dann lasse ich Sprünge zu 90% aus. Alles über 1,5m ist mir zu heftig. Was ich halt gerne mache ist verblocktes und steiles Gelände mit Steinfeldern oder Wurzeln. Möchte deswegen eine Jacke oder Weste, die ich auch auf Touren anziehen kann oder auf der kurzen Feierabendrunde. Taschen, um auf den Rucksack verzichten zu können. Da reichen auch kleine, da ich Sahmurai und Pumpe, sowie Flasche, am Bike habe. Wenn die Ellenbogenprotektoren kaum Schutzwirkung haben, wäre ja eine Weste fast am besten. Aber wenn es doch ein wenig hilft und die Scott schön luftig ist, dann würde ich sie natürlich nehmen.
> 
> Wenn die Platten zu groß für einen Rucksack sind ist es auch nicht so schlimm, dann besorge ich mir eine günstige im Motorradladen und schneide sie zu.



Gibt's auch als Short Sleeve ohne Ellbogen! So würde ich sie zB auch fahren weil ich mit den D30 nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und mit der Haltbarkeit und Verarbeitung von 661!

Die Scott klingt sehr gut und ist von der Belüftung augenscheinlich besser durch die Aussparungen an der Achsel!


----------



## Ralf_T (2. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Sven,

Du schreibst:


seven21 schrieb:


> Eigentlich war ich bei der Scott Vanguard, aber nach dem ich hier ein paar mal gelesen habe, das die Schulterprotektoren wenig bis gar keine Schutzwirkung haben, ist auch die IXS Flow Vest eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung sagen, ob die Schulterprotektoren was taugen und damit den Aufpreis wert sind?
> 
> ...



Also das mit der Schutzwirkung der Schulterpads würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Es sind immerhin zertifizierte D3O Protektoren, und die sitzen nicht so viel schlechter als in den Kurzarmjacken die ich anprobiert hatte. Sie decken die Schulter eher von der Seite als von oben ab. Sieh Dir die Bildchen in meinem Beitrag weiter oben an, da siehst Du wie die Teile (zumindest an mir) sittzen. Bei meinen bisherigen Stürzen auf die Schulter war das aber auch genau der Einschlagsbereich - da hatte ich aber die Weste noch nicht. Es gibt halt gerade bei der Schulter auch oft indirekte Verletzungen wie z.B. AC-Gelenk Sprengung, da hilt gar kein Schulterpad was...

Ich bin im August in Frankreich unsanft auf die linke Schulter gedonnert, ohne Protektor, und konnte danach 4 Wochen gar nicht mehr biken. Und ich habe heute noch Schmerzen von der Prellung. Daher war mir das den Aufpreis persönlich wert.

Die Rückenplatte der Vanguard ist 500mm lang. Ich würd die aber nicht dauernd rauspfriemeln wollen, um sie auch im Rucksack zu verwenden. Schau einfach mal nach passenden SAS Tec Protektoren. Wie Du schon geschrieben hast sind die auch easy passend zu schneiden, z.B. so:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/protektorenrucksack-selber-bauen.870628/#post-15442339

Die Flow Weste hatte ich noch nicht zum Verglleich an. Sie hat allerdings kein Netzmaterial vorne, daher denke ich dass die Scott luftiger ist.
Die Kurzarmvariante Carve oder das langärmelige Trigger haben auf der Brust Weichschaumpolster, und sind daher sicher wesentlich wärmer.
Die Flow Vest ist das einzige IXS Modell mit Taschen am Rücken, schade eigentlich. 
IXS verwendet übrigens keine D3O Pads, sondern deren Zeug heißt X-Matter. Ist aber sicher genauso gut.

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## seven21 (2. Oktober 2018)

Ok danke, werde mir wohl dann mal die Scott näher ansehen und evtl. die 661 noch dazu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lyxander (5. Oktober 2018)

Servus

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr von Ortema die ORTHO-MAX Enduro Protektorenjacke gekauft ... bis jetzt nur im Park getragen aber sehr zufrieden! am Anfang war die Schulterpolsterung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wenn man mal am Rollen ist merkt man davon ruck zuck nix mehr.... vor allem der Wirbelsäulenschutz ist schön lang

Die Weste gibt's in verschiedenen Ausführungen .... https://ortema-shop.com/de/motobike/motobike-ruecken


----------



## 2 wheel drive (8. Oktober 2018)

Lyxander schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich habe mir dieses Jahr von Ortema die ORTHO-MAX Enduro Protektorenjacke gekauft ... bis jetzt nur im Park getragen aber sehr zufrieden! am Anfang war die Schulterpolsterung etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wenn man mal am Rollen ist merkt man davon ruck zuck nix mehr.... vor allem der Wirbelsäulenschutz ist schön lang
> 
> Die Weste gibt's in verschiedenen Ausführungen .... https://ortema-shop.com/de/motobike/motobike-ruecken



Servus, ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir diese Jacke zu kaufen und hätte dazu folgende Frage, evtl. kannst du mir helfen: ich fahre auf größeren Runden mit meinem Protektor Rucksack und hatte die Idee, den Rückenprotektor der Jacke für Touren mit dem Rucksack rauszunehmen (andersrum wäre auch denkbar). Sitzt die Jacke ohne den Rückenprotektor noch wie sie soll und denkst du man könnte das so machen?
Für kurze Runden würde ich diesen drin lassen und über ein Hip Bag nachdenken.

Edit: achso noch etwas: wie ausgeprägt ist der Rippenschutz bei der Jacke? Darum geht es mir hauptsächlich. Auf den Bildern sieht es sehr gut aus, weil es einmal um die Seite rum geht, anders als bei anderen Protektoren.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## MS_DA (13. Januar 2019)

Ralf_T schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus! Von den Maßen her müsste das auch gut passen. Ich hatte an eine 1,5l Source (Deuter) gedacht, die ist sehr ähnlich...
> Nach der Hydrapak schau ich jetzt halt auch mal.



Hast du inzwischen eine Trinkblase gefunden, die gut in das Trinkblasenfach der Scott Vanguard Jacke passt?


----------



## Ralf_T (13. Januar 2019)

Hi Max,
getreu dem Motto 'nichts währt länger als ein funktionierendes Provisorium' benutze ich derzeit immer noch eine alte Platypus 2L  Trinkblase von einem bereits verblichenem Big Pack Rucksack. Das Ding passt gut rein wenn ich es etwa zur Hälfte fülle und  oben 5cm umknicke...




Es gibt davon auch eine aktuelle 1L  Version, die müsste optimal passen.
https://www.platy.com/hydration-systems/hoser


----------



## Mr.Vain (13. Januar 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Hast du inzwischen eine Trinkblase gefunden, die gut in das Trinkblasenfach der Scott Vanguard Jacke passt?


https://www.wigglesport.de/osprey-h...rnINS2O-rSSPF92LcQprPboevBp5ugfRoCSs0QAvD_BwE
Ich benutze die.


----------



## MS_DA (14. Januar 2019)

Mr.Vain schrieb:


> https://www.wigglesport.de/osprey-hydraulics-lt-15-liter-trinkblase-rot/?lang=de&curr=EUR&dest=7&sku=5360762357&kpid=5360762357&utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shopping+-+All+Products&utm_medium=base&utm_content=mkwid|sRF7TZXM6_dt|pcrid|295376195984|pkw||pmt||prd|5360762357de|&pgrid=57446212937&ptaid=pla-293946777986&gclid=CjwKCAiA4OvhBRAjEiwAU2FoJcurrfvnSOvtVvZRz3YwEFrnINS2O-rSSPF92LcQprPboevBp5ugfRoCSs0QAvD_BwE
> Ich benutze die.



Danke! Schaut auch gut aus! Welche Größe hat deine Protektorenveste?
Meine ist Größe L und das Fach für die Trinkblase ist ca 16x 30 cm groß.
Die Trinkblase von osprey hat laut Website die Größe 19x33. Wäre also 3 cm zu breit.
Aber das passt bei dir trotzdem?

Edit: bei Bike Discount hab ich ne günstige Trinkblase von zefal gefunden, 1,5 l und16 cm breit für 10 Euro
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/zefal-trinkblase-780307


----------



## Mr.Vain (14. Januar 2019)

Habe auch L
Geht sich aus. Ist ja alles elastisch.

Lg


----------



## LTB (19. März 2019)

Gude,
kann mir jmd sagen ob bei der 661 evo compression jacket der Rückenprotektor bis über den Steis geht?
...sieht nämlich auf den Bildern nicht so aus 

Danke


----------



## MrMapei (19. März 2019)

Willst du echt mit so einem Ding normale Touren fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTB (19. März 2019)

zumindest mal ausprobieren


----------



## RobG301 (20. März 2019)

LTB schrieb:


> Gude,
> kann mir jmd sagen ob bei der 661 evo compression jacket der Rückenprotektor bis über den Steis geht?
> ...sieht nämlich auf den Bildern nicht so aus
> 
> Danke



Ne geht er auch nicht! Bei der Bliss auch nicht! Irgendwie scheint die Scott bzw. die Ortema da ne Ausnahme zu sein! Kenne auch zB. kaum einen Rucksack wo der Protektor lang genug ist, wie beim Vaude Moab (der wirkt dadurch zwar noch riesiger aber immerhin).


----------



## seven21 (20. März 2019)

Gerade gesehen, die Scott gibt es bei bike24 für 129,99 in allen Größen!


----------



## seven21 (21. März 2019)

Ich habe gerade die iXS flow vest, die scott und die neue ION vest daheim. 

ION hat für mich die beste Passform, fällt aber raus, da der Protektor extrem kurz ist, der untere Teil ist kein Protektor, sondern nur eine Platte, um den Rücken vor Dingen in der Tasche zu schützen. Der ist auch nicht austauschbar.

IXS sitzt gut, aber ist deutlich schlechter belüftet und die Taschen sind eher Notfall-Taschen. Einen kleinen Rucksack kannst du damit nicht ersetzen. Allerdings sitz der Protektor am besten.

Die Scott ist am luftigsten, in Fahrradposition bequem, bei mir nur wegen der Körpergröße etwas schwierig. Ich bin 1,80 und damit genau zwischen M und L. Allerdings Torsolänge deutlich L. L ist aber viel zu weit und sitzt nicht richtig. Werde wohl die M behalten, da der Protektor trotzdem alles gut abdeckt und von den Taschen ist die Scott um längen besser. Damit kann man definitiv das Nötigste transportieren. Zum aktuellen Preis von 129,-- auch echt günstig.


----------



## RobG301 (21. März 2019)

seven21 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die iXS flow vest, die scott und die neue ION vest daheim.
> 
> ION hat für mich die beste Passform, fällt aber raus, da der Protektor extrem kurz ist, der untere Teil ist kein Protektor, sondern nur eine Platte, um den Rücken vor Dingen in der Tasche zu schützen. Der ist auch nicht austauschbar.
> 
> ...



Denke mal die IXS ist auch mehr für Downhiller konzipiert!

Scott ist vom Kompromiss aus Luftigkeit und Schutz wohl wirklich die beste Wahl! Meine Bliss ist zwar luftig aber der Schutz der ARG Protektoren gegenüber den D30 gering!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. Juni 2019)

Tag zusammen, 

wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen daher frag ich hier. 

Welche Weste bietet mehr Schutz (Länge, Größe sowie Schutzwirkung Aufprallschutz und Durchstich) als die Ortmea OrthoMax? 
Mir geht es primär um die Schutzwirkung für Rücken, Schultern und Rippen, heisst die Anordnung sollte sinnvoll sein. 
Belüftung wäre sekundär. 

Gibt es da was besseres als die Ortema?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

